# The wedge cap / Le calot



## Phillegio (2 Apr 2015)

Hi everyone, I am an officer cadet in construction engineering. As an officer of the Canadian Royal Air Force, I will surely be part of various ceremonies later in my career and I will have the wear the horrible wedge cap. I would like to know if it is possible to wear a peaked cap or a service cap instead  :-\?

Thank you !

Bonsoir à tous, je suis actuellement un élève officier en génie de construction. En tant qu'officier de l'Aviation Royale Canadienne, je devrai surement assister à diverses cérémonies ou je-ne-sais-quoi et je devrai porter l'affreux calot. J'aimerais savoir si c'était possible de le remplacer par une casquette à visière ou une casquette de service ? À mon avis, c'est beaucoup plus esthétique.

Merci d'avance !


(Sorry for my bad english)


----------



## dimsum (2 Apr 2015)

They took the peak cap out of the Dress Regs for the RCAF recently, so no.


----------



## Loachman (2 Apr 2015)

Not only can the Canadian Royal Air Force not get its name right (it seems to think that it's actually the "Royal Canadian Air Force"), but it's really, really slow to understand what the Army realized decades ago: the wedge is a silly obsolete hat.

It looks even goofier when worn in its intended winter fashion. Fortunately, the current versions cannot be worn that way.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Apr 2015)

But its so much more comfortable than the forge cap was, partially because it doesn't stay on your head in anything over a 2kt breeze...

If you like forge caps, just remuster to the artillery.   I think Herbies still wear their AIG hats.


----------



## GUS021 (3 Apr 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> They took the peak cap out of the Dress Regs for the RCAF recently, so no.



Just out of curiosity, when exactlly (only the year will do  ;D) did they take the peak cap out of the Dress Regs. It seems that I allways saw the wedge cap.


*@ Phillegio*: 
Malheureusement pour toi, tu es né une trentaine d'années trop tard.  :-\  Récemment, j'ai vu un documentaire datant de 1988 sur l'armée canadienne; la casquette à visière était utilisée. En effet, c'était beaucoup plus élégant que le calot. Avec le calot, lorsque vu de profil, on dirait qu'il y a une aile d'avion qui sort du caillou de la personne qui le porte. Bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## mariomike (3 Apr 2015)

GUS021 said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, when exactlly (only the year will do  ;D) did they take the peak cap out of the Dress Regs.



Might be in here.

Air Force Forage Cap  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/69973.175

Return of the Army Forage Cap?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/101160.50



			
				GUS021 said:
			
		

> It seems that I allways saw the wedge cap.



Lots on it too.

END of an ERA (the wedge)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/60814.0/nowap.html


----------



## GUS021 (3 Apr 2015)

Thank you for the infos.


----------



## Happy Guy (24 Apr 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Not only can the Canadian Royal Air Force not get its name right (it seems to think that it's actually the "Royal Canadian Air Force"), but it's really, really slow to understand what the Army realized decades ago: the wedge is a silly obsolete hat.
> 
> It looks even goofier when worn in its intended winter fashion. Fortunately, the current versions cannot be worn that way.


I saw an old Army acquaintance of mine walking down the streets of Ottawa wearing his Side Hat (Army wedge) with DEU 3.  I recognized him but the hat threw me for a loop.  Apparently members of the Queen's Own Rifles are authorized to wear this as with any Rifle Regiment.
Better him than me.


----------



## Loachman (24 Apr 2015)

In the Good Old Days when we all wore green service dress uniforms, these were sold at the Canex as an optional item for all. I saw an RCR major wearing one in the AMU in Lahr when I got off of the 707 at the beginning of my posting there.


----------



## ajp (25 Apr 2015)

I'm army.  My first though...as an officer cadet,.lyoull wear what you're told.   But for any event, the order of dress is stated.  Don't worry, you'll wear what everyone else is wearing.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Apr 2015)

Of course it could be worse and you get a Pillbox hat, at least the wedge is theoretically useful.


----------

